# First night this season



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

First night we've had this season on the pigeons. Decided to use my new trade the flat cat tonight. Had a few kills already with this including the one this morning from the tree next to the garage roof, the one being perfectly retrieved by my mate since I had more brains than to try retrieve it myself lol(see link for video). Rest was took tonight while out with another member. Long drawn 2040 and 9.5 steel



http://s1289.photobucket.com/user/youcanthide46/media/Snapchat-8291573487634879170_zps9omu60ss.mp4.html


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Whats your draw on those 2040 tubes ?

Looks like the 9.5 steel is going in pretty deep and hitting them hard, most your shots 15-20 yrd ?

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Pull the tubes well past my ear mate thats all I can tell you mate. 10-15 yard but it's blowing straight through anything


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

youcanthide said:


> Pull the tubes well past my ear mate thats all I can tell you mate. 10-15 yard but it's blowing straight through anything


That steel is going through those pigeons ?, Wow. Those breast shots look like they would have stopped them cold !

I can hardly wait to get a starling with my 3/8"

wll


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Clean through pal. I will get pics the next one I shoot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great bag!!! And I am with you about letting your mate do the retrieve!

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh if anybodies wondering why he sounded alien. He's actually deaf so that's why haha


----------



## Skook (Jul 25, 2015)

Great stuff! I'm not familiar with that "flat cat", it looks a lot like those descended 8 slingshots.
Good shooting!
Skook

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------

